# UFC 112: Invincible ***Spoilers***



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

April 10, 2010 in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.

Anderson Silva vs Demian Maia
B.J. Penn vs Frankie Edgar
Matt Hughes vs Renzo Gracie
Terry Etim vs Rafael dos Anjos

Preliminary Card

Alexander Gustafsson vs Phil Davis
Paul Taylor vs John Gunderson
Nick Osipczak vs Rick Story
DaMarques Johnson vs. Brad Blackburn
Paul Kelly vs Matt Veach​


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Big fan of two Legends going at it, and whenever Anderson Silva fights. disregard my sig, it has nothing to do with aaaaanything.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

In terms of big names, this is a pretty nice fight card. Watching Anderson Silva and BJ Penn fight is always a thing of beauty and Matt Hughes is a welterweight legend in the UFC. 
In terms of competitiveness and relevance, however, this is an absolutely terrible card. BJ Penn is an 8:1 favorite and his fight will not even be close. Demian Maia wouldnt even be fighting if not for Vitor Belfort getting injured and that fight also will not be close at all. Matt Hughes is obviously over the hill and washed up and is completely irrelevant to the modern day welterweight picture right now.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what time this will air in North America?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Weird how Penn and Hughes first fought back in 2004. Now Penn is one of the best p4p in the world and in his prime, sky is the limit, who knows what he has yet to accomplish. While Hughes is gone in to obscurity making cameos in some high profile but largely irrelevant fights.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Adam365 said:


> Does anyone know what time this will air in North America?


1 PM EST if you want to pay per view it live, or the usual 10 PM EST you can also buy it on delay.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah this card was good until Belfort dropped out I really will enjoy watching BJ Penn and Anderson Silva demolish Maia and Edgar.And I have never seen Renzo fight so that should be great but honestly this really doesnt have a great undercard tho I would really love to see Munoz ko Grove


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> Weird how Penn and Hughes first fought back in 2004. Now Penn is one of the best p4p in the world and in his prime, sky is the limit, who knows what he has yet to accomplish. While Hughes is gone in to obscurity making cameos in some high profile but largely irrelevant fights.


Penn is 31 and just peaked. Hughes is 36 and more focused on his family now than fighting. Those 5 years at that age probably has a dramatic effect on your body.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i agree watching anderson and BJ is always great. AS/BJ - generally always both provide entertaining fights with great standup and/or ground. Their fights are def more entertaining than GSP's style and better for the fans anyhow. It would be interesting to see BJ and Matt Hughes fight a rubber match at 170, although i dont like Matts chances these days.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Well who thinks Maia will just lay down and spread his legs and we will have another fight where Anderson Silva will be considered boring by all the people who know crap about MMA will say he is boring?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The UFC is hitting hard right now, tons of great events. I think Maia is gonna try and pull gaurd, but no way is he gonna stand with Silva.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> 1 PM EST if you want to pay per view it live, or the usual 10 PM EST you can also buy it on delay.


Great, thanks.


----------



## tjverr12 (Mar 29, 2010)

live showing will be 1pm


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Gotta love it. Silva has another title fight. Penn gets another title fight. 

And seriously, is Hughes gonna have to fight every Gracie because he tapped the best one? This may only be the second time he's fighting one, can't remember off hand, but come on. That fight is only happening to capitalize on the names, just my opinion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Gotta love it. Silva has another title fight. Penn gets another title fight.
> 
> And seriously, is Hughes gonna have to fight every Gracie because he tapped the best one? This may only be the second time he's fighting one, can't remember off hand, but come on. That fight is only happening to capitalize on the names, just my opinion.


He can't compete with anyone that is good anymore so it makes sense to try and make money off of him like this.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I wonder what the vBookie odds will be for Maia in this fight?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pulling for the upsets for sure, but I doubt that they will happen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOJ said:


> I wonder what the vBookie odds will be for Maia in this fight?


I think it will be similar to the Hardy odds.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

WHY? WHY? Why is this event called Invincible when there's gonna be a loser in every fight?


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

As long as the Silva fight is not a repeat of the Leties one i will be happy. Its obvious Maia wants it on the ground but hopefully he will try to take Silva down or try to get in close enough to pull guard instead of dropping to his back ever time Silva comes near him like Leties did. He managed to throw Sonnen on his head straight into a triangle so he dose have takedowns. He will probably get KO in the process of trying to get it to the ground though.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll be all in on credits for D. Maia to beat A. Silva. I just have that strange feeling that we're going to see another upset.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> WHY? WHY? Why is this event called Invincible when there's gonna be a loser in every fight?


Because the two main events are going to be lopsided making Penn and Silva look invincible.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> He can't compete with anyone that is good anymore so it makes sense to try and make money off of him like this.


Gotta love the leeches! :thumb02:



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> WHY? WHY? Why is this event called Invincible when there's gonna be a loser in every fight?


Its playing on the fact that Anderson Silva and BJ Penn appear invincible in their weight classes. And considering their opposition, I concur. A punchers chance is all they have. :sarcastic02: <--that would be quicker for them.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The505Butcher said:


> Well who thinks Maia will just lay down and spread his legs and we will have another fight where Anderson Silva will be considered boring by all the people who know crap about MMA will say he is boring?


Maia is way more aggressive than a Thales Leites with his BJJ.

Silva should win, but Maia is an interesting opponent. Better than Belfort, in my opinion.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Damone said:


> Maia is way more aggressive than a Thales Leites with his BJJ.
> 
> Silva should win, but Maia is an interesting opponent. Better than Belfort, in my opinion.



I agree he's better than Belfort, maybe not a bettter striker, but much better overall. I see Silva either, sprawling, getting back up rather easily, or KOing him quickly. Or a combination of any of those three.


----------



## chrisbeth (Apr 4, 2010)

*Cant wait....*

This seems like it will be a much better event that the previous 2. I was disapointed with a lot of the recent fights :sarcastic12: Hopefully this will turn it around.

Has everyone seen this beast that is Ferrari World? Looks like the thing could just take off and fly away.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

That is friggin great looking cant wait to see it on ppv next saturday almost tempted to order it live and then go do something saturday night I cant stand the foreign ppv bc I cant stay off the sites long enough and if people wanna come over to watch they can at 10 with the power of DVR And I agree Maia does stand a better chance than Leties did his BJJ is better and he is a more agressive fighter and remember Leites got his title shot by a fluke w vs Marquardt and beating McFederies.I mean at least Maia has beat McDonald and actual #1 Contender Chael Sonnen very easily that throw into triangle chock was awesome.Penn vs Edgar doesnt really excite me besides getting to see BJ pick apart Edgar (but Im glad its Edgar and not Maynard)

Oh by the way what do you guys do on events like this watch them live or wait til 10 I am really tempted to buy this one live and if people wanna come over and watch it then they can come at 1 or I will play it for them later


----------



## ShaolinMilk (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know what time this event start at?


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Watching Countdown to UFC 112 on Directv's 101 station and I must say they really do great on these I am pumped for saturday the countdowns do a great job of making the fights seem like their gonna be enjoyable.Really liking Penn he really doesnt seem to be talking crap just ready for a scrap.And with all the talk of Maias ground game it makes me think what if Maia gets Silva down but thats a big WHAT IF.I do gotta say I really like Renzo ready for Renzo vs Hughes as well


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

main card starts at 10am[ET?) and 1pm{PT?} if you in US. 

When are the weigh-ins? Cant find a thing about them.


----------



## p2d (Mar 29, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> 1 PM EST if you want to pay per view it live, or the usual 10 PM EST you can also buy it on delay.


Where do I watch this? All I can find on UFC.com is 10pm ET.

I'm visiting in US and would love if someone can share what I need to watch UFC 112 and when. My first time watching the UFC in US...

I don't have cable on my TV, just CBS, ABC, FOX etc. Do I need to buy a PPV and stream it on my computer or can I watch it on the TV?

Also, will UFC 112 be on the Cinemas? I can't find any info about that.

And the most important, how can I watch it at 1pm live? I don't want to buy a PPV at 10pm that isn't really live...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Just ordered this bitch, can't wait for the show to begin. War BJ!!


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Starts live in about two hours right? I have to fork over the cash for this one and watch it at home seeing as no bars are having it in my area.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Ordered it when I woke up cant wait to see two of the best p4p fighters in the world hopefully they get a challenge which this forum has made me think they do this place has got me alot more excited than I was for this ppv.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

p2d said:


> Where do I watch this? All I can find on UFC.com is 10pm ET.
> 
> I'm visiting in US and would love if someone can share what I need to watch UFC 112 and when. My first time watching the UFC in US...
> 
> ...


At UFC.com you can see all the available options for watching the 112 card here:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.Home&eid=2890&mode=howToWatch

I don't know about cinemas, but you don't need cable tv to watch their internet feed, (that is the top choice on that link I gave you at the site). Cable or some kind of strong internet is required though, and they charge. Yes to the 1 PM EST question, that's when the main card airs live.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Didn't know where else to post this but - I'd say Veach is cut. Which is a shame because he really ain't that bad IMO ...


----------



## BBat50 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm not so sure about the BJ decision. Gracie wasn't up to Matt. What's with Anderson? He has clowned around a lot before and been evasive but tonight, he was a putz. Annoying to watch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BBat50 said:


> I'm not so sure about the BJ decision. Gracie wasn't up to Matt. What's with Anderson? He has clowned around a lot before and been evasive but tonight, he was a putz. Annoying to watch.


I definitely thought that Penn was beaten. Edgar was too fast for him and did much more damage.


----------



## BBat50 (Jun 4, 2008)

I recorded it and I'll watch it again.

I thought BJ looked dominant in the first half and was even in the second. BJ's hits looked harder. But BJ also had those welts under the eyes and was taken down twice so I'm not so sure.

I don't remember BJ trying a single take-down and mostly, he seemed to counter-punch. Not really a complete formula for dominance and success.

Still, I think that to become the champion, you should have to Beat the Champion. So I'm happy that the dragon was kept in although frankly, I'd bet on Rua this next time round.


----------

